# Kabbalah



## gordo (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys. Just wondering if anyone knew much about Kabbalah. My Mom, who recently seemed to be coming to know the Lord, said in an email today that she is still a Kabbalist. I really thought she left that behind her, but she seems to think of Christianity as another 'religion' to learn about and combine into her Kabbalistic/New Age view on God.

I would like to talk to her about Kabbalah but really don't know much about it. She likes to share Kabbalah Thoughts of the Day with me. I would like to respond to her with why I don't want to get these from her anymore and maybe at the same time tell her why.

Thank you for any info.

gord.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2012)

Is you mum jewish?


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 17, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Is you mum jewish?


In the realm of the occult there are "two" Kabbalah's or rather two teachings, while very similar, distinct from each other. One is the so called "Jewish" Kabbalah. The second the Hermetic Kabbalah. Both seem to be blended somewhat in modern new age teachings today. The Latter has a strong presence in some Masonic teachings as well as in Rosicrucianism. The basic teaching tool is a diagram known as "the tree of life" in which multiple points are laid representing multiple aspects known as Sephiroth which under the guise of esotism promise a form of salvation through knowledge as in gnosticism.

This ammounts to seeking of spiritual knowledge out side of scripture, as well as salvation outside of Christ. They claim a Christ but he is not the Christ of the scripture.


----------



## ac7k (Jan 17, 2012)

I would keep receiving her forwards... and then use that to counter with Biblical truths... maybe her eyes would be opened?


----------



## John Bunyan (Jan 18, 2012)

Kabbalah is a Jewish esoteric and mysticist book which has become quite popular among adherents of all that New Age mumble jumble of "interior god", "secret knowledge" and such.

I believe that a good way to start would be reading some article -on wikipedia and such- about this subject, then go on to read the reason why most jews reject it, then christian apologetics resources on it, then to read the Kabbalah itself and see by yourself the best way to argument against it.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 18, 2012)

John Bunyan said:


> I believe that a good way to start would be reading some article -on wikipedia and such- about this subject, then go on to read the reason why most jews reject it, then christian apologetics resources on it, then to read the Kabbalah itself and see by yourself the best way to argument against it.


Since there are multiple schools of multiple Kabbalah teaching why not look specifically at the resources that Gord's mother is using. You can't just go to the source per se, as getting to the source of an esoteric teaching would be like juggling jelly, or herding cats. _If_ sources are desired for purposes of refutation, best look at the sources the adherent is using.

Gord, You could look at the use of the Solas and utilize them as a starting point for addressing where the teachings your mother has accepted, are not in line with the clear teaching of scripture. A study on the person of Christ may be of aid in deconstruction of the the idea that Biblical Christianity can be synchronized or blended with other religions. They always fail on this point in some way.


----------

